

 Stone Age humans crossed Sahara in the rain  - prat
http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn18127-stone-age-humans-crossed-sahara-in-the-rain.html?DCMP=OTC-rss&nsref=online-news

======
teeja
Interesting ... that ties in with what I was just reading about the erosion of
The Sphinx being caused by rain, not by sand. (Which would make it much older
than 2500BC.)

<http://www.catchpenny.org/sphinx.html>

<http://www.robertschoch.com/>

